

Java on GNU Emacs 24. - posharma

If someone is still writing Java on emacs, can they  share tips&#x2F;tricks on setting up a good development environment. Currently I&#x27;m using GNU Emacs 24.1.1 and auto-complete-config. I tried JDEE but was very painful to setup. What I am missing is that even though auto-complete can complete words, it does not know about functions&#x2F;methods in a class, etc. Thanks.
======
Kjeldahl
There's also a set of packages named CEDET/Semantic that may help, where CEDET
is the "project" part and Semantic handles the auto-complete part. I only
tried Semantic and it seemed to work fine, although I found I used it less and
less so I got rid of it. I did not find any simple solution for auto-imports.

------
lstrope
It sounds like you need to setup ctags.

When ctags is properly setup all the functions in your java classes will be
indexed and available to emacs.

Also, ECB may help with code navigation.

